# Excel 2016 Erreur macro réalisée sous Excel PC



## Karybou (22 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir à tous,
Avant de déposer le sujet j'ai tenté de chercher les sujets similaires sans pouvoir trouver ma solution. Je sais que d'autres avant moi ont rencontré le même problème, en effet j'ai une macro qui a été écrite sous PC, et malheureusement celle-ci ne fonctionne pas sous excel mac 2016. Voici le code ci-après :

_Option Explicit
Option Base 1
Dim i As Long, j As Long, xnbre As Long, tblo()

Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()
      ' Nombre de feuilles
      xnbre = ThisWorkbook.Worksheets.Count - 1
      ' Recherche des données
      ReDim tblo(xnbre, 5)
      j = 1
      For i = 1 To ThisWorkbook.Worksheets.Count
            If Sheets(i).Name <> "SUIVI_A_FAIRE" Then
                  tblo(j, 1) = Sheets(i).Range("E3").Value
                  tblo(j, 2) = Sheets(i).Range("B2").Value
                  tblo(j, 3) = Sheets(i).Range("E2").Value
                  tblo(j, 4) = Sheets(i).Range("C3").Value
                  tblo(j, 5) = Sheets(i).Range("C2").Value
                  j = j + 1
            End If
      Next i
      With ThisWorkbook.Worksheets("SUIVI_A_FAIRE")
            ' Efface les données
            .Range("A5:E" & .Range("A" & Rows.Count).End(xlUp).Row).ClearContents
            ' Copie les données
            Range("A5").Resize(UBound(tblo, 1), UBound(tblo, 2)).Value = tblo
      End With
End Sub_

Si vous pouviez m'aider à faire fonctionner ce code sous mac cela m'aiderait vraiment beaucoup car le fichier m'est nécessaire dans le cadre d'un travail bénévole et que je ne peux faire avec le PC chez mon employeur.
Je vous remercie infiniment de votre aide.
Bien cordialement.
Karybou


----------



## Xman (6 Septembre 2018)

En effet les macros VBA windows ne sont pas toujours compatibles Mac.....
Une piste ici


----------

